# mountain mods tower case..yummy



## Deleted member 24505 (Nov 5, 2008)

Just found this at [XS],very nice.







http://www.xtremesystems.org/forums/showthread.php?t=206761

tigger


----------



## Darknova (Nov 5, 2008)

Oooh, seems better than the cubes that require half an acre of land to set up lol.


----------



## viczulis (Nov 5, 2008)

Dam, real nice case but I bet price is going to be high.


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Nov 5, 2008)

Heres an internal pic,i really like this.I would never have realy considered a mm cube,but i do really like this.


----------



## theJesus (Nov 5, 2008)

OMG @ the inside pic 

That's friggin' awesome, I love how it's just the mobo tray, a tiny drive cage and nothing else inside.  Anybody wanting space for some monstrous cooling loops should love this case 

Conclusion:  DO WANT!


----------



## Aceman.au (Nov 6, 2008)

*Creams Self* My god thats huge...


----------



## NeoCrisis (Nov 6, 2008)

that is just overkill you dont need all that room for water cooling either.
Such a big case I see 3 5.25 bays but no 3.5 HDD bays or cages.
Everythings so far away from the motherboard and PSU you wont be able to plug them in.
Very unpractical


----------



## Wile E (Nov 6, 2008)

NeoCrisis said:


> that is just overkill you dont need all that room for water cooling either.
> Such a big case I see 3 5.25 bays but no 3.5 HDD bays or cages.
> Everythings so far away from the motherboard and PSU you wont be able to plug them in.
> Very unpractical



I like it. But I plan on a 4x120 rad and a 3x120 rad in my system, and possible a single 120mm for a tri-loop build. All of that doesn't even fit in my Stacker 830 without serious cutting.

As far as the HDD, you can put them anywhere convenient. It comes with a set of these brackets, to mount 3 hard drives directly to any 120mm fan. http://www.mountainmods.com/120mm-hard-drive-rack-mirror-black-p-325.html


----------



## theJesus (Nov 6, 2008)

NeoCrisis said:


> that is just overkill you dont need all that room for water cooling either.
> Such a big case I see 3 5.25 bays but no 3.5 HDD bays or cages.
> Everythings so far away from the motherboard and PSU you wont be able to plug them in.
> Very unpractical


I did say "monstrous" loops, didn't I?  Wile E has proven my point, and also pointed out the solution for HDD's.  I personally prefer to figure out my own unique way of mounting my HDD's anyways and this case would give me plenty of room for whatever setup I like.

As for cables not reaching . . . I think anybody able to afford this should have no problem getting special cables.


----------



## kenkickr (Nov 6, 2008)

If I didn't have my CM690 then I'd be all over that case.  I just sat here for 30min deciding on mods to do to this case cause there are so many possibilities and such potential.


----------

